# Should I buy a GOSM?



## nomorecoop (Aug 11, 2008)

Looking for a propane smoker, already use an electric.

With GOSM going out of business, is this a safe purchase?  I found one at a Wal-mart while on vacation.

Just want thoughts & opinions on whether I should buy something it may be difficult to get parts for.


----------



## krusher (Aug 11, 2008)

I have one, love it.  I think that basically the only thing that could (by saying could, I mean have the potential) to break on these things would be the control valves, or maybe a burner hole get clogged, and if any of that happenned it would be a simple fix.  the burner is solid brass with a ten year gaurantee.  The company may not be around in ten years, but looking at the quality of that burner ,, I'm sure it will be.

Go ahead and buy it,  you'll love it

I have heard of people on hear ordering parts....they got them, I think the only complaint was the customer service was kinda lacking.


----------



## erain (Aug 11, 2008)

you will love it, great gas smoker!!! get the big block if you can!!!


----------



## dingle (Aug 11, 2008)

I agree with both Krusher and Erain. Have one and love it. Easy to use.


----------



## oillogger (Aug 11, 2008)

The GOSM can turn out some good "Q" with little effort and usually priced reasoniable.


----------



## dougbennett (Aug 11, 2008)

Get the wide body if you can -- especially if you're trying to do spares or brisket. 

I love my GOSM, but it is a tad narrow.


----------



## camping hoosiers (Aug 11, 2008)

I have the small GOSM (16") and have looked at the wide body (20"), however I am going to upgrade and I will get a big block (24")!


----------



## bb53chevpro (Aug 11, 2008)

I have the big block and love it.


----------



## richoso1 (Aug 11, 2008)

I also have the big block, and I only have two words to describe it. NO REGRETS.


----------



## jocosa (Aug 11, 2008)

I've got the smaller version but seriously love it....   go get one!


----------



## linescum (Aug 11, 2008)

i also have a wide body and my 2 words are GREAT BBQ


----------



## monty (Aug 11, 2008)

Getta GOSM and be happy for a long, long time!

I have the Big Block and LOVE it!

Cheers!


----------



## fred420 (Aug 11, 2008)

buy it--you will love it.........


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 11, 2008)

I love mine, just ain't much ta go wrong with em.  Most a the parts would be available from propane parts dealers anywho, other then the burner, an I beleive even that could be found somewhere.  I'd get another in a hartbeat!


----------



## bmudd14474 (Aug 12, 2008)

you can get the 20 inch one from walmart and bassproshop.com has the 24 inch one.


----------



## kratzx4 (Aug 12, 2008)

Buy it, big block #1 choice, then wide body then 16 incher. I too have an electric Smokin Tex brand an since getting my GOSM wide in the early spring The electric is used very little. I would have never thought I would say this but I could have bought 3 Big blocks for what I paid for the little electric, and would have been happier.


----------



## gobbledot (Aug 12, 2008)

Jump on it, they are great!!!! I have the wide body and luv it (when I get to use it)......


----------



## fanciesmom (Aug 26, 2008)

I am so glad to hear all the positive info on the GOSM!  The 16" was my birthday present and we're both loving it.  Walmart had a serious deal on them and we just couldn't resist.  We'd have gotten the 24" but I've got a root canal coming up this week and $$ are going to be stretched.


----------



## tender loins (Aug 29, 2008)

What was the "serious deal" on them at Walmart?


----------



## flash (Aug 29, 2008)

It's going out of business AGAIN


----------



## forluvofsmoke (Aug 30, 2008)

I have a small GOSM, 3-1/2 years running. Only 2 problems I've had: the temp gauge reads 25 degrees low...no big deal once I found this out. Then, the gas regulator diaphram blew it's lunch this past winter...found one to replace it a @ local hardware store for about 12 bucks and 5 minutes later I was smokin' again!!!

Funny thing is: I've got 13-1/2 lbs of ribs and 2 whole chickens in the cooler soaking to thaw for a Q in the AM. Gotta love it.

Do it man!!! Do it!!!

Great little smoke box.

Eric


----------



## mustumpy (Aug 30, 2008)

Okay, so I know that the bass pro shops near me has the 24" GOSM, but I am debating between this and trying to find a Camp Chef 24" Smoke Vault.  What do you all think?  I am worried about buying a product from a manufacture that does not even have a website.

From everything I have read it sounds like Camp Chef stands behind there product, how about the GOSM?


----------



## alra195 (Aug 30, 2008)

I sweated that a little bit this spring when I was looking at the propane options as well. But after reading all the info on the site regarding the GOSM and looking at other oprions and scowering the WEB for other opinions and information I was left with a sense that the GOSM was just about as bullet proof a propane smoker as you could get for the money. Am I sorry the company is out of business? You bet I am, but it's not because I fear something might go wrong with the unit and I'll be stuck with a big black yard ornament, quiet the contrary. I've only got a few month on the unit but it's been run pretty hard in those few months. Any manufactures defects would have shown up by this point so I'm not too concerned with not having a company to return it to.

Anything that might fail at this point I should be able to get from a well stocked hardware store or propane supply house. I've got no experience with the Camp Chef, might be a great unit and great customer service. But the only regret I've heard from a GOSM owners has been that they didn't by one bigger!

I'm the proud owner of a Big Block so I've got no regrets.


----------



## travcoman45 (Aug 30, 2008)

I love the unit I got, I'd buy a big block ifin momma wouldn't bean me with a skillet.  The unit has run flawless for many month's, been used nigh on ta every weekend an did a party fer 200 folks outa it.  I beleive the company will be bought up by someone an the rigs back inta full production sometime in the near future.  

Like I said, I'd buy another, but I like my head shaped the way it is, not lookin like Herman Munster!


----------



## nomorecoop (Aug 30, 2008)

Yeah.  I bought it.  I love it.  Not much else to say, but WOW!!!!!!!


----------



## sumosmoke (Aug 31, 2008)

I got to see the GOSM that Pineywoods has, in action, today. I've got a charcoal ecb and lemmie tell ya, I'm now going to look for a GOSM. The ease of using propane to maintain those temps, and the way it cooked the chicken was T-A-S-T-Y and very easy as well!!!


----------



## minn.bill (Aug 31, 2008)

Ive got the 24'' smoke vault and love it.you//ll love either on you get i think tey are very simmular.


----------



## kratzx4 (Aug 31, 2008)

You are gonna love that GOSM. I have an electric (Smokin Tex) and bought a GOSM wide Body this spring. Gotta admit the electric gets used very little now most of the times i only use it for wicked beans.


----------



## fanciesmom (Sep 1, 2008)

It was 99.96!  I'm so freakin' thrilled with this smoker.  I'm madly in love with it


----------



## tender loins (Sep 1, 2008)

Thanks. That was the same price here by me, but someone here on the forum in either GA or CA said their local store had the on *clearance* for $25!


----------



## fanciesmom (Sep 1, 2008)

Heck - if I could find another one for 25 bucks I'd snap that up faster than I can blink!  Geeze.  Everytime we use the GOSM I love it more.


----------



## tender loins (Sep 1, 2008)

I should find that post, print it out, and try using it for leverage in my local store! I just ordered a Masterbuilt SS Electric but it's on backorder until the 10th.

FOUND IT!

http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/for...ad.php?t=21915


----------



## dapper (Sep 11, 2008)

Just to let ya'll know, I just purchased a GOSM Wide Body at my local Walmart for $75. I stopped in a Walmart in another town today and they were selling the 16" for $99. I feel like I got a pretty good deal. I have read that most everyone has changed out the water pan and wood chip pan. I would like to know what everyone is using. Also what do you use, wood chips or chunks?


----------



## flash (Sep 11, 2008)

Converted my Charcoal GOSM, which is much sturdier than the Propane GOSM, to propane using a single burner plate I bought from Northern Tool. Works reall well. I use a coffee can now for the wood chunks.


----------

